# Is there a change in the rules in April



## ChrisA (May 12, 2005)

I heard (from a clinic) that from April even the over 40s will be limited to 2 embryos transferred, I can find no confirmation anywhere - is it true?


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

I hope not. Have not heard this before.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I haven't heard this but maybe it is worth contacting **** and asking.
L


----------



## ChrisA (May 12, 2005)

The clinic in question is ARGC, perhaps it is not general but the particular extra rules the HFEW apply to this clinic.

Chris


----------

